# AMP Generators-TRITON 9000RS-American Multi-Products



## KohlerPRO (Aug 19, 2016)

I purchased the AMP TRITON 9000RS a few months back from an AMP distributor. The 3 in 1 Generator/Compressor/Welder was just the machine I needed for my service truck. The KOHLER Command PRO engine has always been a workhorse in the past for me and it really sealed the deal for my purchase. This unit has been a powerhouse since the day I bought it. The welder completes every application I have used it for and the remote start makes it easy when I am up on the roof. I have generators to use as backups in power outages, but they do not offer the 50 AMP service plug like this TRITON 9000 does. Does anyone know if you can wire a ATS into a multi purpose unit like this?

I called AMP and they urged me to contact an electrician to make sure everything was hooked up properly. I called around and everyone wants an arm and a leg to come hook this thing up. I understand why AMP wants to be cautious with this type of situation because running a house is a huge load and can easily damage electronics and what have you. I commend their honesty. I am just looking for any insight! Thanks


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a "automatic" transfer switch for a portable set up. With portable generators you always have to manually transfer the power to the generator. One reason for that would be a situation like, the power goes off and the transfer switches to generator, you remotely start the generator and hook ups are already in place, as that generator cranks over to start the power out put would be very low as the engine turns to start, if it doesn't start, then your getting low volts going to your entire house panel. As a generator starts up, you'd have 25 volts, 50 volts, 80 volts then 120 or so, same as if it were to run out of gas and shut off, the slowing of the engine would have your volts decrease from 120 to 0 until the engine stopped turning. That could possible cause some damage to your appliances that like a steady flow of volts, like refrigerators, computers and some TVs. My friend has a portable, that is outside his house, and all the wires are wired up all the time, his power goes off, he pushes the remote key fob and starts the generator, then has to go down to the basement and manually flip the switches to transfer to generator power. He don't have to leave the house, until the generator needs refueled, and if he's not paying attention and it runs out of fuel, his TV will flicker until he engine stops running.


----------



## Naismith17 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Amp triton 9000*

KohlerPRO, I have had my TRITON 9000RS for close to 9 months now and I have never heard of someone hooking a ATS to a generator/compressor/welder. I would have to agree with Dan. I have used the 3 in 1 3 times already for emergency power in a few outages we have had this summer here in Iowa. The 50 AMP makes it easy to wire it into my panel in the garage. I purchased along with the 3 in 1 the AMP Kohler 10,000 series generator as well, but that has wound up at my daughters house for her in outages. I would think with the ease of the remote start an ATS would just be overkill. This 3 in 1 has been a dream come true for the simple convenience factor of having 3 phases in one machine. This TRITON is a beast! One quick question though are you using the leads provided with the unit from AMP or are you using other leads? I am considering getting a set of 20 ft. leads to hook up to it? AMP says the length of the leads will not effect the units performance, but I figured I would ask you as well!


----------



## KohlerPRO (Aug 19, 2016)

*Amp triton 9000*

Dan N. this explains why AMP was hesitant to recommend hooking up the transfer switch. The last thing I want to do is damage the unit of my appliances. I guess we will just stick with the old fashion way. At least the remote makes it a little easier! Naismith, thanks for the input. I am really blown away by the overall performance of this unit. The welder lays down a beautiful bead every time! I did get the 10k as well. I purchased their whole Kohler Line of equipment from a distributor. It came with the TRITON 3 in 1, 10k gas generator, Gas Air Compressor, Pressure Washer and Water Pump. I have the 10k out to the hunting cabin. I haven't used it yet. Deer season is right around the corner though! I have it all hooked up out there and have ran and tested it. I try and run my generators at least once a month to be sure the fuel does't sit too long in the carburetor. AMP's service techs told me if I am going to be leaving it for longer than 3 months it is best to just drain the fuel and burn off whatever is left in the carburetor to be sure all the ethanol doesn't gunk up the fuel system. I have some additive in it now, but will follow their directions once hunting season is over. The compressor and pressure washer are great. My son used the pressure washer last month and of course lost two tips. I just called AMP and they replaced them at no charge under the warranty. I have not used the water pump yet though! I didn't really need all the equipment, but the deal was to good to pass up. I told the rep for AMP if they have anymore package deals to give me a call because I have some friends that need that equipment. You can never go wrong with Kohler engines. They have service centers everywhere. And in my opinion the Command PRO 14 HP will outlast a Honda.

As far as the welding leads I am just using the ones issued by AMP with the unit. The 10 feet is plenty for me, but then again I do not use the unit primarily for a welder. I do not see why it would effect the performance of the unit.


----------



## WILLPOWER (Aug 22, 2016)

*AMP TRITON 9000 welding lead length*

The longer leads will cause a I^2R loss down the line.

The longer the wire, the more resistance the voltage sees and the more voltage drop.

Since voltage resistance and current are all related from the equation V=IR, the more voltage drop will correspond to a decreased current.

Power is defined as V*I or I^2R. (W)

Heat is generated by the combination of the voltage and the current and is not solely dependent on current alone.

Given the same amount of input power and two different lead lengths, the longer lead length will have less power at the electrode end. The heat loss occurs in the wire. Does it matter over 10 feet? Not unless your leads are under-rated to begin with. Would I worry about it? No. Would I worry about longer lengths - probably. Dependent on the situation.

I have seen the 3 in 1 machines, but I had never heard of this TRITON 9000RS. I looked it up online and it looks like a nice machine. I am not in the market for a new welder/generator yet, but when I am I will definitely look at one of these machines! It looks like a huge machine. What is the weight on that unit?


----------



## Naismith17 (Aug 22, 2016)

*AMP TRITON 9000 welding lead length*

WILLPOWER, this was a big help! I hooked up my 20 ft. leads and was welding today and no difference was made! If you are in the market for a welder generator I would definately buy the TRITON 9000RS. The air compressor is just big enough to handle most jobs with no problem.

KohlerPRO, I purchased a similar package it sounds like! I have used the pump and that things sucks some water!!! This Kohler product line from AMP has been a great purchase for me! I told the rep the same thing that if they had any more package deals I would have a few people interested in them. Seeing as my friends are always borrowing the pressure washer from me!


----------

